# [JAVA+JMF] quelques questions



## chimoult (12 Mars 2007)

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai un projet en java a realiser basé sur JMF.
En gros, cela consiste a traiter des flux videos venant de webcam de differents endroits ...
Ma question est sur java et jmf sur mac.

Je n'arrive pas a detecter aussi bien la webcam de mon macbook(isight) qu'une webcam standart sur mon mac par l'intermediaire du jmfinit, il me mets a chaque fois une erreur.
J'ai testé sur un poste windows est tout a l'air de bien fonctionner.
De plus, la documentation sur internet est tres faible a ce sujet.

Pourriez vous m'eclairer a ce sujet
Merci


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Mars 2007)

salut et bienvenue sur MacG&#233; ,

Il semblerait que l'installation du JMF soit n&#233;cessaire... Depuis ICI par exemple. Il faut choisir l'install '_cross-platform Java_' (celle tout en bas).

A priori (apr&#232;s un survol tr&#232;s rapide), je dirais qu'il n'y a pas de contre-indication.

Dans le read-me, ils donnent ce lien pour v&#233;rifier que l'installation s'est bien d&#233;roul&#233;e.


----------



## chimoult (12 Mars 2007)

Merci pour la reponse.
Alors j'ai installé JMF. J'ai ensuite lancé jmfinit  qui me dit capture video device failed.
J'ai aussi lancé jmfregistry et a la detection de device, il me detecte que l'audio.
Je vais tester le mien que tu as mis pour voir ce que ca donne
++


----------



## chimoult (14 Mars 2007)

Visiblement JMF ne marche pas  sous Mac.J'ai installé copié les librairies,definit le classpath .... rien n'y fait.

Si vous voyez qqchose ,n'hesitez pas ....
Sympa la portabilité Java ^^


----------



## Einbert (16 Mars 2007)

J'avais utilisé JMF sur Mac il y a 3-4 de cela et cette librairie fonctionnait très bien sur Mac... J'en connais certain qui vont te conseiller d'utiliser l'API de Quicktime plutôt que JMF :rateau:

++


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mars 2007)

Tu avais pu tester la vidéo ?

Pour ma part, les diverses applis démarrent, et seul l'audio fonctionne....


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Mars 2007)

Mou&#233;, si la compatibilit&#233; Linux ne t'int&#233;resse pas, alors Quicktime for Java devrait t'int&#233;resser. Ca ne respecte pas pour 2 balles la philosophie Java, mais ca a l'avantage de fonctionner et d'&#234;tre efficace... Et par rapport &#224; un JMF qui a &#233;t&#233; juste abandonn&#233; il y a 3 ans...


----------



## chimoult (16 Mars 2007)

Merci pour vos reponses.
Tout d'abord je ne connais pas Quicktime for Java, je vais me renseigner dessus.
Ensuite, le projet que j'ai a faire est en java et devra utiliser JMF, il tounera sur plusieurs plate forme.... donc obligation d'utiliser java+jmf.
Sinon ,en effet je n'ai que l'audio de detecté, j'ai configuré tout bien les bibliotheques, classpath et tout ce qui va avec, rien n'y fait.
Evidement, ce qu'il me faut c'est la video ....
Lorsque je lance jmfinit, j'ai une fenetre qui s'ouvre qui me dit:

Looking for Audio capturer
Finished detecting javasound capturer
Looking for video capture devices
Capture device detection failed!

Puis la fenetre se ferme et dans la console j'ai :
./jmfinit 
JavaSound Capture Supported = true
JavaSoundAuto: Committed ok


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Mars 2007)

J'ai resorti une vieille appli utilisant le JMF pour capturer un flux vid&#233;o depuis une webcam, et en effet la iSight de mon MacBookPro n'est pas reconnue non plus... D'apr&#232;s une petite recherche sur le net, il semblerait que Sun et Apple n'aient pas jug&#233; utile de faire en sorte que la iSight soit support&#233;e par le JMF :-/


----------



## chimoult (16 Mars 2007)

C'est bien ce que je pensais.
Alors est ce qu'une webcam standart pourrais marcher ??? a voir...
Je suis dessus mais rien de bon


----------

